# A MUST SEE



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

A friend shared this with me today and it made me want to share it with all of my friends here too. 

http://www.southeuclidpolice.com/K-9Presentation.html


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you for posting that link. Very powerful and moving.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

awesome!!
thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you for posting that.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I know that it cannot be, but... <span style="color: #FF0000"><span style='font-size: 23pt'> *<span style='font-family: Arial Black'>THAT should be a STICKY!!!!!!</span>*</span></span>


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow. That is wonderful.


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow that brought up some emotions....


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

that was so beautiful and touching. i love these dogs so much. so much.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is very touching, worthy cause to donate to.


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

Great presentation.

Thank you.


----------



## C2FL (Mar 5, 2011)

jay d said:


> Wow that brought up some emotions....


Same Here..great slide show!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

More like a little trickle of a tear. WOW.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I need tissues now :teary:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

wow!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

wow that was really powerful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That was great. Thanks for posting this..


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

awesome, thanks for posting


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That was an amazing video and so heart warming- thank you for posting that i'm going to give my guys a big kiss now


----------



## Al Pozzolini (Aug 13, 2013)

They look so cool when they are doing their thing...but the tough reality of it all is that it doesn't last forever. They're never forgotten though.


----------

